# Foreverlast Flats Predator Wading Boots



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

I am looking for a lace up wade boot. Will be wearing boots on boat going to and from wade spots, I like the fact that these do not have the black rubber sole. Can anyone give me some input on these boots?

http://www.foreverlastonline.com/Flats-Predator-Wading-Boots_p_55.html


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

These are the boots I wear. I've only had them 1 year so i cant really speak for durability however, over that year I have been on plenty of shell and they have held up fine. I really like the neoprene band on the back. you can wear them with no socks and they do not rub or hurt your ankles. They are comfortable and light as well.

I would recommend these boots


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I highly reccomend them. I've had them for about a year and love them. I bought a size bigger and wear them over my waders. They don't scuff on the boat and are much more comfortable than stuffing your feet in booties with waders. I wear the simms zipit booties when no waders are required and they are great as well.
So far, the durability/comfort of both boots have been proven by many shell reefs.


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

I went to FTU with the intention to get the Simms lace up wading boots, and walked out with the foreverlast. I thought they were much more comfortable and much lighter. I like them a lot so far and have held up well


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I did not like the break in them on the top of my foot....

I'm lookong to replace a old pair of Shimano that will not make the trip to Abaco for bone fish.....

The Simms zip up looked ok but still too bulky.....

I'm actually considering the Patagoina high dollar Neopreane ones if I can try them on first....

There is a good chance I will be walking numerous miles each day, so I want to get it right


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. Bought a pair but they were too small when I tried them on with my waders. Exchanged them for the next size bigger. I wear an 8-8.5, ended up with getting the size 10. They are still a tad snug with the waders but I hope they widen out after a couple times wading. The neoprene booties on my waders seem to be sticking to the insole of the boots and bunching up in the back. Any ideas on how to remedy this? Maybe neoprene socks under the waders???


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

I have never worn them with waders, but its sounds maybe like your stocking foot on the waders is to big. Thats normally what causes them to bunch up. just my two cents.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

The stocking foot is a little big but not too bad I wear an 8.5 and that is what the sizing is on the stocking foot. I think the issue that's causing the bunching of the stocking foot is there is some rubber on the bottom of the stocking foot that is catching the inside of the boot instead of sliding all the way up into the toe area.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

The waders are Orvis SilverSonic waders. Here is a picture of the bottom of the foot.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Ended up ordering a pair of Simms that were 50% off. Hopefully they fit better. The Foreverlast boots are very nice and wish they would of fit. In the end they were too narrow. I had to go up to a size 11 for the width to fit with waders on. I wear a size 8-8.5 shoe so when I tried them on without waders they simply slid off as they would not fit tight enough due to the fact they were too long for my foot. Simms are labeled as EE width so they should fit better. Wanted to add this for future reference if somebody has questions or performs a search in the future.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Next Size*



WadinCajun said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Bought a pair but they were too small when I tried them on with my waders. Exchanged them for the next size bigger. I wear an 8-8.5, ended up with getting the size 10. They are still a tad snug with the waders but I hope they widen out after a couple times wading. The neoprene booties on my waders seem to be sticking to the insole of the boots and bunching up in the back. Any ideas on how to remedy this? Maybe neoprene socks under the waders???


My boots of choice. I wear size 11.5 W. I use 14 with waders and always wear socks of some sort. The old baseball sanitaries are perfect.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

WadinCajun said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Bought a pair but they were too small when I tried them on with my waders. Exchanged them for the next size bigger. I wear an 8-8.5, ended up with getting the size 10. They are still a tad snug with the waders but I hope they widen out after a couple times wading. The neoprene booties on my waders seem to be sticking to the insole of the boots and bunching up in the back. Any ideas on how to remedy this? Maybe neoprene socks under the waders???


Just wet the boot or your wader foot and they'll slide right on.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Ended up bringing them back and getting a pair of Simms I found on sale. Size 9 Simms fit perfectly with waders. Size 11 foreverlast were the smallest ones that would fit due to width of boot. Not knocking foreverlast because I liked the boots a lot, but am very pleased with the Simms.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got 100 plus wades with these. I wade in nylon pants. Shoes are holding up great


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Simms are hard to beat. I have 3 different pairs. G3 guides for waders. boa for waders. And the ones they made before the ocean trek. I like the older model so much I found out they were stoping production on them, so I bought a pair for when they wear out in ten years.


----------

